# So I am finally getting craigslist replies, BUT...



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I was originally posting in "Items Wanted" with no hits. The other day I decided to post in "Free Stuff", figuring more people look at that section. Well, it worked! Yesterday I received an email from a man offering a big frozen turkey and another who hunts and offered me all of his venison ribs and other miscellaneous parts! YAY!!! My friend and I have plans to meet up for sushi tonight and she lives in the same town as the man with the turkey, so she's going to pick it up on her way here. Perfect!

Here's the big "BUT". My post has been flagged and removed three times since this morning! The second time I reposted it, I went to check whether or not it worked. I found that people were posting in response to my ad. I've been accused of fighting pit bulls and I'm apparently using raw meat to train them to be aggressive. Another person posted in response defending raw diets and saying the dog fighting comment was absurd, however it's weird and unsafe to feed freezer burned or old meat. Not sure if any of you knew that. 

I posted a response of my own explaining that I don't fight dogs, where people can learn about raw feeding, why it's safe to feed older frozen meat, etc, and welcomed anybody who has questions or comments to email me. 

And then my ad was removed AGAIN. 

WTF? Anything I can do?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe don't disclose that it's for your dogs? I dunno. People can be so ignorant!

Glad you got a few bites though!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

In our "ad" we post pictures of our girls. People seem to connect better to it that way....


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont get craisglist lol. In the free section of mine it says 'No Wanted adds please", so where am I suppose to put it?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I guess they want you to put it in "items wanted" but nobody ever looks there! It's obnoxious. 

My posts have been flagged and removed two more times since I posted this thread. I added a couple pictures of my dogs and cats and reposted AGAIN. This is absurd. I can't believe nobody checks to see if rules are being broken before the stupid post is automatically deleted. I'll repost this thing 200 times a day if I have to. I have an iPhone, so I can post it anytime, anywhere. This jerk obviously has NO LIFE.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It's a shame they can't be so diligent with the underage sex trafficking that abounds on Craigslist....


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Right?! Why on earth do they care that my pets eat meat when there are things like that going on there??? Talk about MIND BOGGLING.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Rachel, I can answer that for you.

If you look, you will see some forums on Craigslist and there is a pet forum. These people, at least in my city, are known to go on to the forum and tell everyone to flag a post that they think is by someone who is either:

a) fighting dogs

b) a backyard breeder

They are trying to prevent animal cruelty but they tend to go overboard at times thinking the worst in every body. It's admirable that they want to stop people from getting money off of animals, (backyard breeders), and getting food or other animals for their fighting dogs but again, they don't take the time to ask questions or find out what is truly going on. At times, ads are completely innocent, such as yours, unfortunately, you are paying the price for the cruel people out there. And I don't mean the flaggers.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Make that reason 564545876843257 why I hate CL.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Try Kijiji, my meat adds there have never been deleted yet...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

When you post, don't put it in there that you're looking for meat for your dogs. Just use something vague. When I posted, I said "Looking for any old meat. Got freezer-burnt meat you know you'll never eat? You a hunter with some spare parts? Well, I'll take them off your hands." I would wait, however, at LEAST a week before you start posting, though, because they'll know it's you if you do it right away, and they'll continue to delete your posts.

Also, not one person can flag your ad off of CraigsList. It has to be, like, 80% of the people who look at the post, and every time your post gets flagged off, that percent goes down. So don't just blame one person.

And CraigsList is crazy. People are backyard breeders. People will take free animals to resell them for drug money. People will take free animals to use them as bait for dog fighting. People will take free animals to use for sacrificial purposes. People will take free animals to use as food. People will take pit bulls to use for dog fighting. So, in all honesty, I can't blame people for wanting to try their hardest to keep that stuff off of there, but yes, there are some times when they're going to misjudge things, and they're not going to listen to you one way or another, and there are also people on there that are going to delete your post because it's not a discussion area of the site, therefore it's against the rules of CraigsList to post there, and therefore, your post won't be seen by many of the people who are criticizing you for what you are doing. 

It's a tough battle, and there's not much you really can do about it, and it really is frustrating, but I would just suggest you leave for the time being, and as someone said, try kijiji, or otherwise, and just return to CraigsList when things have calmed down, and just keep your messages vague. For all they know, you could be poor and trying to feed your own family, or you could be grinding stuff up to use as chicken feed, or something like that.

Also, remember that the free section is to post stuff that you have for free, not the items wanted section, so it was probably flagged as mis-categorized as well, or whatever it is.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I put in my ad, that I make my own dog food because my chihuahua has a lot of health issues so can't eat the normal 'kibble' diet. I haven't had my posts flagged yet, and will be getting some Elk meat in the near future from my ad I renewed today  VERY happy about that one, it's my first reply I've gotten that wasn't spam.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I've had two ads on Kijiji for a few weeks and zero responses thus far. Maybe CT folk just don't eat as much meat! 

Excited about the venison, though! Hopefully he can keep me pretty stocked all season!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Also, I understand that people do horrid things with animals. I see it everyday at work. I'm just not sure what that has to do with me asking for meat for my pets' raw diet. Nowhere did I say "give me meat to feed my dozens of pit bulls". All I said was that I feed my dogs and cats a raw diet and if somebody is cleaning their freezer or has scraps from hunting I'd gladly take whatever meat off their hands. How on earth do people pull abuse or dog fighting out of that? People are NUTS. But I will try rewording it when I start to post again. 

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Also, I understand that people do horrid things with animals. I see it everyday at work. I'm just not sure what that has to do with me asking for meat for my pets' raw diet. Nowhere did I say "give me meat to feed my dozens of pit bulls". All I said was that I feed my dogs and cats a raw diet and if somebody is cleaning their freezer or has scraps from hunting I'd gladly take whatever meat off their hands. How on earth do people pull abuse or dog fighting out of that? People are NUTS. But I will try rewording it when I start to post again.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


i think there are so many people who are rabidly against raw feeding....and believe it makes a dog aggressive.... so OBVIOUSLY, you have pit bulls that you're feeding and working them into a blood lusting frenzy. 

these are the folks who believe all the myths.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL! They're a bunch of ding dongs and yahoos who desperately need to find some constructive hobbies.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Kijij is great. I just posted on craigs my ad got deleted too so it's not just you.


----------

